# Too late for plants?



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first aquarium, and I admit that I may have rushed into it a bit. I wasn't sure about live plants and now realize the benefits of having them. However, I have already set up my tank. It's a 45 gallon tank, and I've already put in gravel, a heater, and a filter. 

Basically, what I'm wondering is it too late for live plants? From what I've read on the forums, they need certain lighting, nutrients, and substrate (not just gravel).

What are my options for live plants without starting the whole tank over?

(Also, I have used water conditioner, and my tank filter and thermometer have been running for about 16 hours since I filled the tank with water. I have not yet done a fishless cycle.)


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It is never to late to put plants into you aquarium. What kind of substrate do you have in your aquarium now?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think since nothing has been started, now is the point where you can change out the gravel and put in something better suited for plants. Not required per se, but believe you'd be happier overall. Not all plants do well in gravel, but you could still have a tank with plenty of plants that will. Really down to what you want and far you think you may go with it.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

jrman83 is right about the gravel and certin kinds of plants. Now would be the time to change it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NEver too late for plants,lol.As they said above,it wouldnt be too hard to switch gravel with something for plants.Eco complete is a good choice,so is first layer lateralite,in which you place it under your gravel.That way if you like the gravel you have now,you can still have it.Or for root feeders,like swords,and crypts you can just add them and then use root tabs every so often.


----------



## Spuds (Jul 29, 2010)

If your new to plants id start with easy to grow plants.... For hardy plants gravel is fine. With special substrate your better off using Co2 and getting the right lights..... There is no point having nutrient rich substrate and no Co2, you need to create a balance between nutrients, Co2 and light.
The best plants to start with are Java fern, Java moss and Anubias.... These don't grow in the gravel... you gotta leave the roots free so just tie them to any ornament or bogwood ect. Floating plants like frogbit and duckweed are great too. All these plants take nutrients directly from the water so they are great for soaking up nitrates.

Over time nutrients will build up in the gravel but initially you can just put in fertilizer tablets..... Anacharis and crypts are pretty hardy plants that need to be rooted in the gravel. Amazon swords and Vallis can work well too.

It's up to you but i don't think jumping into a complicated planted setup is the best idea. Try out Nutrient rich substrate and Co2 once you have successfully grown hardy plants. When you do i suggest using soil and a layer of sand/gravel on top instead of brand plant substrate....


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I look at it this way. Do it right the first time. This does not mean you have to have all the right things at once. Unless you have the money to do so. Start with the gravel and lights first. you do not need the T-5 HO lights to start with. Just get some shop lights that will fit over your size aquarium. Then go to Walmart and buy these blubs that say aquarium plant blubs. Cost around $8.00 I know many older people who use just these light blubs and there plants look great.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's never too late for plants. My favorite plants are Vallsanaria, Java Fern and Sag. Any of the fine leafed foating plants are also great. None of these plants need CO2 or a special supstrate to do well. These plants see to like water of a 7.0 or higher ph. Some fish, like baby live bearers, like to hide in floating plants.


----------



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

So what types of plants would be ok with just gravel? What kind of lighting do I need?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Brandyyy123 said:


> So what types of plants would be ok with just gravel? What kind of lighting do I need?


I ended up growing a sword, a wisteria plant, and a tiger lotus in a 10 gallon tank with regular aquarium gravel and a standard hood light. Only supplements I used were API LeafZone plant food (chelated iron) and Jungle root tabs and CO2 fizz tabs. Pretty much any plant you see that has "beginner" on it will be fine in a regular tank. Don't clean your gravel and your plants will do even better. Change your water weekly to add nutrients and ions found in normal tap water. Don't worry about anything else or you run the risk of an algae bloom. Things to look out for:

1. If the plants are growing in air, don't buy them! Buy plants that are growing in water - most aquarium plants are swamp plants and as such can grow either submersed or not. When a swamp plant grows out of water and you submerge it, the leaves melt and die off, and you run a 50/50 chance of losing the plant during the "melting".

2. Snails! MTS (Malaysian Trumpet Snails) and pond snails both hitchhike on plants. You could wash the plants in certain solutions to kill off the hitchhikers, or you could just let the snails go and they become a great cleanup crew (though, their numbers become large in the beginning).

And it's never too late to plant. Personally, I suggest growing plants from bulbs. It's quite the experience and I take pride in the size of my original babies now (see sig).


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

It's never too late. It's just easier if you start the right way, but of course I DIDN'T. I didn't start any live plants until my tank was already 2 months in. Started with a sm pebble substrate. eventually upgraded my single bulb t8 light to a 4 bulb t5HO fixture, scooped out some pebbles and replaced w/some Flourite. I dose the tank once a week w/Seachem Flourish Excel and Trace and once every 2 weeks with Seachem Flourish. I keep Amazon Swords, Java Fern, Microsword, and Anubias Nana.


----------

